# Critique my knuckleheads please.



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I would like for you guys to critique my two young dogs. This was our first attempts at stacking and they are not the best. I'm curious on the conformation aspect of these two. Thanks for your replies. 

Kimber vom True Haus 15 months


Ivisaruk River vom Lytle (Xander) 11 months


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

Kimber
Nice lean young male, good bone, light pigment and color. good withers but has a dip right behind it. croup is short and tail is set up high but might just be the photo. short forechest and upper arm. needs more angulation on the front but the rear seems good. pastens and hocks both seem very firm.

Ivisaruk
Nice expressive male, good withers, excellent top line, good croup. ok forechest and front angulation. good rear angulation 


Both beautiful dogs


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks for the reply


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

I can't critique other than to say they're both beautiful and I love Xander's coloring! Bumping so others can see this


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

osito23 said:


> I can't critique other than to say they're both beautiful and I love Xander's coloring! Bumping so others can see this


Thanks


----------



## canada.k9 (Jan 7, 2015)

Can I just say- IM IN FREAKING LOVE.
WL if im correct? Czech? Straight backs <3
Love them.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Thank you! 
Kimber is WGWL. Kimber vom True Haus

Xander is WGWL with some Czech mixed in. 
Ivisaruk River vom Lytle


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I Love this guys coloring.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

robk said:


> I Love this guys coloring.



Thanks! I do too. It's very unique and the first thing people comment on.


----------

